# [HELP] Adding GIFs to Desktop...



## Raiser (Mar 27, 2009)

If you follow the usual prodecure:
Desktop>Rightclick>Properties>Desktop>Customize Desktop>Web>New> etc..

..To add GIFs, it's noticed how the background color of icons on your desktop change to whatever desktop theme color you have set.
Is there a way to prevent this? It ruins my desktop. >.<

So I'm looking to add the GIFs without the background color of my desktop icons changing (or rather, being added)

Thanks!


----------



## Daihatsuboy (Mar 27, 2009)

Check and see if any of these solutions work: [link]


----------

